# supplement hype?...RF-1



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

What is all the hype about RF-1? I want to lean more about it but I cant really find any good sites let alone a supplier. I went 11 pages back in the health section searching and found nothing. Anybody have any experience with this stuff? The reason I ask is because I am going to add this K9 Go Dog - 1.25 lbs from King Wholesale Pet Supplies into the conditioning routine and figured while I was at it I would check out the RF-1 to see if I should give that a go too. Thanks.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess I should say what I feed to huh? I feed Evo turkey and chicken and give apple cider vinegar (Braggs organic) and human grade fish and salmon oil capsules (rotating fish sources every weak).
Also not looking for a muscle booster supplement but more or less and energy and recovery supplement if that makes sense.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

try this... its new but im using it now and the dogs seem to be doing very well so far..
http://mvpk9.go2cloud.org/aff_c?offer_id=1&aff_id=1019
Cant tell you about RF-1 though... always used superfuel...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

that link says you gotta be a business or something, is the stuff you were talking about?Supplements for Dogs | MVP K9 Supplements


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I never used RF1 but I did use Vertex and loved it.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay I will look at that, thanks for the input.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you feed less while supplementing vertex?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't but I did mix it with water and feed it. I used it when I was feeding half raw half kibble.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

OldFortKennels said:


> I didn't but I did mix it with water and feed it. I used it when I was feeding half raw half kibble.


yeah that would be something worth looking into. I also feed my dog raw just not right now. I wonder if the liver content of the vertex would be enough for a raw diet or if more should be given (giving too much is never good). I am liking the look of this stuff.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

yes thats the site... sorry for the bad link...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> yes thats the site... sorry for the bad link...


no problem. I saw that stuff a while ago posted up on another forum and was wondering about it. You use it with good results?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

so far so good... ive been using it for only two weeks now but they seem to have a bit more energy to them and are a bit more active so im just waiting for it to really kick in...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> so far so good... ive been using it for only two weeks now but they seem to have a bit more energy to them and are a bit more active so im just waiting for it to really kick in...


keep me posted on your results, I am very interested


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

cool.....


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

the proper link is up now btw...lol... here it is again just in case...
Supplements for Dogs | MVP K9 Supplements


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Roe, what one you using out of the MVPK9's


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

im using the muscle builder slowly cause he's only 9 months old this week so i want him to mature fully before i really start adding or changing anything in his system... i only supplement right now 2-3 times a week but also just got him fully on raw about a month ago, so I can't fully say its the supplement yet... it could just be that his body has started to assimilate the nutrients from the raw diet.. but let me say that he did his 1st show this weekend in NJ and got a 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place and was very close to getting BIS... and ive only done handwalking2-3 times a week and some flirt/springpole for the last 2 months... he looks very nice..IMHO...lol


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

and i must say that allot of the pups that were being shown were pretty tight... even the 4-6 month pups were super tight... too worked MHO... a pup should look like a pup... be healthy and in good shape not look like he/she was in a keep...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> and i must say that allot of the pups that were being shown were pretty tight... even the 4-6 month pups were super tight... too worked MHO... a pup should look like a pup... be healthy and in good shape not look like he/she was in a keep...


WOW super tight pups really? yeah you are right pups shouldn't look like that.. that raw though is going to give you real nice results. I loved what results I got when feeding it and I cant wait to switch back. The only reason that I havent is because I am trying to run a keep on Evo compared to raw. I will be switching back to raw after the conditioning then next year I will run the same keep on raw and see what difference it makes. Good luck on that pup Roe sounds like a nice one.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

what about this K9 superfuel stuff?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

ive been feeding raw with my other dogs for a couple of years already but just started him and started to use this supplement.. im gonna start introducing it to my weight pull dog Tyberius to see if it starts to improve his pulls any... will keep you posted..


----------

